# How often do you need rescuing?



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2021)

From discussions elsewhere, it seems the need to be rescued from mechanical breakdowns is a thing.

I'm intrigued to know how often this happens.

"Rescued" means needing assistance to get home/other destination, be it cab, lift, train, RAC, army lorry, whatever.

It doesn't include having your bike fixed by a companion or passer by.

Outrageous anecdotes about being carried on the back of an escaped tiger, pictures of completely totalled frames etc are encouraged.


----------



## Threevok (12 Jan 2021)

I've never been rescued

I once rode 2 miles home, with a broken right Calcaneus and fractured left Radius


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jan 2021)

You'd think you'd need a 1 in 10 miles from some of the hysteria on he other thread.
I'm a never.....

I once snapped a chain on a MTB without having my chain tool with me, short scoot / freewheel and 1/4 mile push up the hill home.

I've managed to snap twice (and repair once) in 5 mins a chain on my own driveway - I got another bike out and ordered a new chain on the 2nd snap. it was first outing on that (summer) bike not sure what had happened over winter?

I also got a puncture on a hotel hire bike before I'd got past the swimming pool much to the amusement of my mates, I also punctured about half way round) and got called a fat knacker for the rest of the ride. At least the hire shop replaced the first tube and I did the 2nd whilst being encouraged to "hurry up fatty".


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

Never. Baden Powell will turn in his grave the day Unkie Drago needs outside help.


----------



## Domus (12 Jan 2021)

My first ever puncture, quite soon after starting to ride. It was mid December in Newby Bridge. I got the tyre off, found the thorn but struggled for almost 30 minutes to get the tyre back on, my hands were frozen and resorted to using a lever and managed to snake bite the new tube. .
A passing cyclist asked if I was ok and rode off when I said no. . Rang Mrs Domus in Grange who came to the rescue. Four years on my tyre changing technique has improved as have my choice of tyre.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2021)

As stated elsewhere, this has only happened to me once - got a puncture when I'd forgotten to switch my saddlebag with tools and tubes to that day's bike.

The lovely Mrs Tuesday came to my rescue by driving to drop it off with me, which I think counts as a rescue, though I completed the ride.

I carry a pump, multitool incl chain splitter, quick link, two tubes, puncture repair kit and spare cables. Every bike has these permanently on it (learning from above!).

Whilst I certainly can conceive of failures which need rescue, I think they're vanishingly rare.

My learning over the years:
(1) check your tyres and replace if worn - tyre failure is the closest I've got to being stranded, having limped home on half inflated tyres a couple of times. I'm still poor at this.
(2) Take a puncture repair kit - multiple tube failures aren't uncommon, as are new or repaired tubes that turn out to be holed (though I've never actually had more than two failures on a ride)
(3) Chain failure is worth mitigating - snapped one once and was lucky the multitool happened to have a splitter. Now make sure they always do.
(4) Cable failures are relatively common if you're as lazy as me on routine replacement (though don't require a rescue)
(5) You can do a loaded tour with a failed frame (snapped at the "ears" at the top of the seat stays)


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

Never.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> From discussions elsewhere, it seems the need to be rescued from mechanical breakdowns is a thing.
> 
> I'm intrigued to know how often this happens.
> 
> ...



I did, in the "other place" give an example of a rescue, but, on another occasion, Mrs @BoldonLad rode home from Durham City (19 miles) with one pedal, due to a "mechanical". It was about 20 years ago, so, she was only 54 then.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jan 2021)

Once in 50-odd years and only because I'd left a vital tool at home. Got the bike into one of those big black Peugeot van taxis, about 3 years ago.


----------



## Domus (12 Jan 2021)

No, he asked, "Are you OK?" I replied "No, I'm struggling". And off he went.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2021)

Never.

Even when I got wiped out quite badly by a filthy lying cop I managed to get home the 8 miles.


----------



## lejogger (12 Jan 2021)

Nope. 

Broken spokes, broken chains, broken shifter, broken cleat, holes in tubes, holes in tyres... was also hit by cars twice on consecutive days, but made it home under my own steam.

Once, on my commute home in the dark and wet, I couldn't find some microscopic glass embedded in my tyre and used up 3 tubes before I admitted defeat and walked the final two or three miles in carbon soles with look cleats.

The broken cleat and spokes were both while on tours and did require finding bike shops in the nearest towns.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Never. I did ride +/-5 miles to a railway station following a heart attack. Caught the train home. I reckon that's a self-supported rescue. Only time I've had to abandon a ride in my life.

I simply don't understand all this rescue stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Never. I did ride +/-5 miles to a railway station following a heart attack. Caught the train home. I reckon that's a self-supported rescue. Only time I've had to abandon a ride in my life.
> 
> I simply don't understand all this rescue stuff.




Im no doctor Paul, but I reckon that's a fair enough excuse for a self supported rescue.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jan 2021)

Domus said:


> No, he asked, "Are you OK?" I replied "No, I'm struggling". And off he went.


Priceless. 
I asked someone if they were OK a month or two back as they were stopped, he replied "don't worry I've phone the mrs and she's on her way"


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jan 2021)

3 times in 12 years i think so not a bad average


----------



## matticus (12 Jan 2021)

I don't count my mileage, but it's over 10,000 miles lifetime.

I did once get the train - but I was only 5 miles from home, so I could have got home at a push. => 10,000-100,000 mile category vote.

(I also recognise that shoot CAN happen, and that might be tomorrow. Or hopefully somewhere like the Swiss Alps in August  )


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

Only ever once. Took a long route home from work and my rear rim exploded on a roundabout, at the furthest point from home, 10 miles.

Team car dispatched with 4 bike roof rack. Keys for said roof rack were at home on my keyring. Wife in car with two kids. Bike had to be stripped - fixed gear, so wheels off, mudguards off, rear rack off. Then it fitted in the boot !


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Once as a teenager I passed out after stopping at traffic lights in very cold weather and had to be picked up by an ambulance. 

I was apparently fine but my body temperature dropped very fast.

Since then I had to use a train once when I snapped a train on a borrowed bike, which is why I don't borrow bikes now. I generally over prepare these days as I don't know anyone locally who I can call on to pick me up. So far it's worked.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

I have excluded two ambulance collections though !


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Never. I did ride +/-5 miles to a railway station following a heart attack. Caught the train home. I reckon that's a self-supported rescue. Only time I've had to abandon a ride in my life.
> 
> I simply don't understand all this rescue stuff.


When I had my heart attack I was out near Norton Lindsey and I finished the ride, very slowly and with several stops but finished it.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jan 2021)

Twice...once for a mechanical, once for a puncture (hangs head in shame). I got taxis both times (head hands lower). But out of thousands of bike trips? Not that often.

I DO think this is something we should bear in mind when cycling these days but it's not as big a deal as it's being made out to seem.


----------



## Aravis (12 Jan 2021)

The reason I've raised this issue from time to time during the pandemic is that we have temporarily lost a lot of options we would usually take for granted.

If you can't fix your bike with what you have with you, normally you can knock on someone's door, which ideally might help you find the local bike expert, or maybe just give you somewhere safe to leave your bike to be collected later. Trains are little help around here so public transport home to fetch my car would likely be by bus. But none of these things are covid-friendly, so the likelihood of needing to call home for help is greater than it would normally be.

The last time I remember needing to seek help this way was in 2017. It's happened a few times over the years. Twice, back in screw-on freewheel days, I remember having to find someone with a vice so that I could replace a spoke - successful with minimum fuss both times.


----------



## palinurus (12 Jan 2021)

Never for breaking bike, once for breaking bones.


----------



## johnblack (12 Jan 2021)

Twice, could've walked home, but the wife was about. Once when I bent a wheel in half and the other was a puncture, that I could be bothered to change as I was riding first thing and needed to get home so I could then go off to work.

I walked home with a broken knee, that hurt.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

I don't remember ever being rescued in the 50 plus years I've been riding, apart from needing an ambulance twice, an off and a wasp sting. I'm not in a position to be able to be rescued, my Good Lady doesn't drive and the only family members and friends that have cars are likely to be at work under normal circumstances and unavailable.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Nobody to rescue me anyway.
Once on North Uist I was looking at a memorial for the Air Ambulance on a small mound. I slipped and landed on my back wheel and tacoed it. Got the wheel off and stood on it to straighten it out enough to be more or less straight and rode the rest of the way about 20 miles back to my van. Hung it back on the bike carrier and straightened it a bit more with a spoke key and it did the rest of my holiday.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jan 2021)

I had to (deliberately) 'rescue' my car using the bike.

It was my first group ride to York - about 85 miles - and there was some concern if a mob of us could all get on the train at York, there being only one, or at a push, two.

I took the car down to York the day before, parked it, and got the train home.

Thus when we set off the next morning, I knew I had to get to York somehow to retrieve my car.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jan 2021)

Let's see...
I broke my collarbone and totalled my bike in 1986.
I broke a valve and the pump and so had to call for rescue in about 1995 or so.
I had to wait in a pub with a beer and bar snacks. Don't all feel sorry for me!
Erm... That might be about it.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I had to (deliberately) 'rescue' my car using the bike.
> 
> It was my first group ride to York - about 85 miles - and there was some concern if a mob of us could all get on the train at York, there being only one, or at a push, two.
> 
> ...



The most impressive bit of that story is, finding a parking place in York


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

About 15 years ago the chain snapped on my mtn bike in some woods on my commute home. It was February with snow on the ground. I had my chain tool to fix it but my hands simply got too cold to sort it out. So I walked half a mile to the nearest village pub. Bought a pint and sat by the fire. Rang my wife and she picked me up about an hour later.

That is the extent of rescues.


----------



## Sharky (12 Jan 2021)

Too many times. 

3 crashes. Rescued by helicopter, ambulance and by a passing motorist. 

Twice called the OH out. Once suffering from extreme cold, snowing and already had a couple of punctures. 
Another time, discovered my frame had broken. Could have ridden home, but once I realised, too worried. 

Leaving the office, my cassette went. Colleague gave me a lift home. On another similar occasion, used a toe strap to turn the cassette into a fixed gear and was able to ride the last 10miles home. 

Puncture 3 miles from home. Complete darkness. Rang my daughter and she brought out a spare wheel (benefit of having a spare set of wheels ready to go) and I was able to finish my journey. 

A long time age, when I was 14, me and a school mate attempted to do Prescot, Llangollen and back. About 90 miles. We were within 15 miles of home and my mate was too exhausted and he called out his dad. 

Similarly, the first time I rode the London Brighton. I'd ridden to the start and got as far as Tunbridge Wells on the way back beforehitting the "wall". Would have been 140 miles there and back. The next 3 years rode and managed to get all the way back. 

The above spans about 60 years of cycling, so perhaps not that bad.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2021)

Only once for me, I had a rear wheel spoke break, I’ve had this happen several times and can usually adjust the brakes and ride home with a buckled wheel but this time it was on my best bike with lightweight wheels and a low spoke count, the wheel was really out of true and was rubbing on the frame.
Called my wife for a rescue, it was fun getting my bike into the back of a Fiat 500!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> When I had my heart attack I was out near Norton Lindsey and I finished the ride, very slowly and with several stops but finished it.


Good man Dave........


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2021)

I guess 3 times last year for different reasons/in different ways
1) I got caught totally unprepared by a downpour during LD1, close to a station, so travelled 2 stops closer to home and cycled the rest of the way.
2) rear mech got ripped off, wheel damaged and chain completely fubared by an unseen long thick bit of wire in the road. I was about 2 miles from home, again in the rain! Bike locked up as could not be wheeled and I got 2 buses home as they were due, collected bike later in car. 
3) accident, I was rescued by ambulance, taken to A&E, uber home. Bike was rescued by my brother

I do have ETA rescue cover, but no appropriate for any of the above.

That was in the space of just under 3000 miles I guess


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Jan 2021)

Just the once, and it was a physical issue rather than mechanical. My aged brain underestimated a distance on a map, and my aged legs overestimated their ability. I tried to bail onto the train when it was clear I wouldn't get home, but there were cancellations and issues on the tracks. My good lady came out in the car to rescue me.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2021)

Twice, when I couldn't get my frozen fingers to work to fix the punctures. I did however ride home after a heart attack.......via the off-licence.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

I've just realised I may have misled you all. On the occasion of my heart attack I did ring my wife and ask her to meet at my home station.

She asked why. I said I didn't feel very well. 😂😂


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

I broke a couple of spokes in my rear wheel on a forum ride to Blackpool and back. We were about 20 km from Blackpool at the time and the low spoke count wheel went so far out of true that it jammed. I had to remove my rear mudguard and disconnect the rear brake to allow the wheel to turn. It was wobbling alarmingly so I didn't take any chances on the remaining ride to Blackpool. There was no way that I was going to risk the ride back so I said goodbye to everyone else and caught the train home. To cap it all, the train stopped halfway back and didn't move for an hour. I can't remember what the problem was but I wasn't pleased about it!

I did a couple of hilly rides when suffering from my first pulmonary embolism! (Not from choice - I thought that I was fighting off a cold. Things became much worse a couple of weeks later.) I managed to limp home both times even though the clots could have killed me in seconds if they had broken up and moved further up into my heart, lungs or brain... 

I _tried to _get rescued when I had my second embolism. I had been riding again for a couple of months, a year or so after recovering from PE #1. After a few rides up and down the local valley road I thought that I was ready to tackle the long Cragg Vale climb. It only averages about 3.5% for around 8 km but its mid-section steepens to about 8% for a few hundred metres. I started to feel ill riding up the steep bit and as soon as the gradient eased I realised that I was going to black out so I got off the road and sat on the grass verge. It was one of the few times in my life that I decided to be sensible... I got my phone out to call 999 and found that... I had no signal. I was too weak to move to somewhere with better reception so I simply collapsed at the roadside. I came round some unknown amount of time later, drenched in sweat, my heart pounding, and my head throbbing. I gave up on the rescue, freewheeled down the hill, crawled home along the valley, and went to bed.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> ... and my aged legs underestimated their ability


I think that you/they _*OVER*_estimated their ability!


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jan 2021)

Never had a full on breakdown but im not the type of cyclist who rides long mileage on a bike. Cycling for me was a weight loss aid, now i just enjoy it. My bikes are a fat bike and an elephant bike. That's it. Reliable cycling...


----------



## shep (12 Jan 2021)

Never.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jan 2021)

Only once


Broke my chain about four miles from home and had no mobile signal. I was walking along the road when a passing motorist stopped, he turned out to be a cyclist and loaded the bike in the back and drove me home. 

We used to see each other fairly regularly after that then he just disappeared and I assumed he'd moved away. Passing his house only last week I pulled up and asked the woman who was coming out of the gate if she knew where the previous occupant, Derrick, had gone. It turned out she was his wife and he had died of a heart attack ten years ago while out on a ride


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> "Rescued" means needing assistance to get home/other destination, be it cab, lift, train, RAC, army lorry, whatever.


I assumed you mean "needing" rather than "accepting". A couple of times I've thrown the towel in because the weather's miserable, it's the umpteenth puncture and I ran out of farks to give so I accepted the lift from someone with a bike rack or big car.

I don't think I've ever really needed rescuing but I have carried a bike home at least once, when the front wheel bearing failed and jammed. Riding it more would have cut nice deep dropouts by spinning the axle, or more likely destroyed the axle 



> It doesn't include having your bike fixed by a companion or passer by.


Not my bike, but a ride companion did once ride to buy a tyre from a nearby bike shop after someone's tyre failed about 25 miles away from home. I was pretty impressed that a small village had a bike shop open on a Sunday.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

None so far. Walked 10 miles after a snapped chain. (Now carry tool and quick link). Cycled home after smashing my collar bone into 3 bits with the sharp end almost through the skin.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> None so far. Walked 10 miles after a snapped chain. (Now carry tool and quick link). Cycled home after smashing my collar bone into 3 bits with the sharp end almost through the skin.


There's a theme running through this thread. Cyclists with serious injuries, health issues get themselves home first and then call for medical assistance.

It's on par with following a crash "Is the bike OK?" and "Is my Garmin off?"

Anyways we've reached The Retirement Thread......


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Other people regard it as a badge of honour that every single inch of a planned ride must be completed by bike, come what may.


Not really the case for me. It's just that it'll often be a long wait for rescue, so probably quicker to fix the bike and ride home. It'll need fixing at some point anyway and even just tying up broken cables and riding on slowly is a start towards a proper fix.



> I'm fortunate in that where I ride there are plenty of railway lines


Yep. We used to have plenty of railway lines. Now there are just two near me and one of them only carries sand and royalty. A couple of bits of the others are cycleways but most are lost to us for now.


----------



## iandg (12 Jan 2021)

I think the only time I've been rescued was when I was hit by a bus in West Brom (early 90s) and my bike was a 'write off'. I was heading to work, used to take bike on train from Stafford to Sandwell then ride up to the hospital. Wife drove over from Stafford to pick me up.

Don't think I've ever been rescued for a mechanical, I started cycling in 1973. Always carry tube, chain link, tyre-boot and multi-tool.

I'm amazed at the number of people in the local club who phone for help after a puncture


----------



## rualexander (12 Jan 2021)

Never, in 33 years of cycling, over 100,000 miles.
Not really had that many issues beyond punctures and the odd broken spoke though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that you/they _*OVER*_estimated their ability!


Indeed! Now fixed, ta.


----------



## Donger (12 Jan 2021)

Only "rescued" twice in 28,000 miles so far. 

No.1: Ten miles from home when I sheared a pedal off and phoned the missus for a lift home rather than ride ten miles with only one pedal. She has never forgotten the incident, and has probably told every one of our friends about it since! Next time I'm getting home one legged.

No.2: Heard a ping soon after starting to descend the Col de la Forclaz near Annecy. Watched in horror as my front brake pad flew in an arc to my right and disappeared over the mountainside. Then thirty seconds of panic as I had to apply the front brake metal-on-metal ..... sparks flying from the rim, horrible scraping and juddering and very little noticeable deceleration. A brief inspection of my front wheel when I finally managed to stop (which involved taking some of the rubber off my heels), and there were three distinct metal burrs reminiscent of the initial disastrous attempt at my first year school metalwork project. I started walking downhill .... missing out on a brilliant descent after putting in such an effort on the climb. Riding down that monster was just not an option for a twenty stoner with only one brake. After about a mile, a minibus pulled up and offered a lift down to the valley bottom. I wasn't about to turn it down. It turns out that accepting lifts along mountain roads from mad Austrian minibus drivers can be every bit as scary as cycling down them with missing brakes. I think that guy must have driven the same route several times a day every day of the hang gliding season, and he cut every corner, practically skimmed every cliff face and narrowly avoided every road edge bollard on the way down breaking the speed limit all the way. You know those little grab handles you get in all cars and vans, just above the door .... that you never _ever_ use? Well I used mine that day! My knuckles were white by the time I got out. Should have carried on walking.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2021)

I have in the past broken the odd spoke, had a bottom bracket come loose, exploded a rim. The only time I didn't continue was in the early 80s sometime when a minicab turned right across my path and I cannoned into it. The driver apologised and offered me a lift, which I accepted. The bike was completely bent. I then sued him for damages through the CTC.


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2021)

Never been rescued, and had only 1 issue on the way back from Portsmouth on the tandem, during one of Goodwoods Festival of Speed weekend.
A Vulcan bomber was doing an air display, and we decide quite quickly to stop at a very close gap in the hedgerow to watch, but during the hasty slowdown and down change, dropped the rear mech into the spokes, damaging 6 or 8 spokes and rendering the mech and wheel knackered.
We’d got to within 4 miles of home cycling, and walked the rest!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2021)

Twice.

First time came off my bike riding home from work. Phoned our lass to get her to pick me up, told her I was fine, but didn't want to carry on riding. Ended up needing stitches in my elbow.

Second time had the chain snap on me half way round a 100 miler. Got the missus to come pick me up, swapped bikes, rode back out to where the chain snapped and carried on the ride

I have got myself home with a broken crank ended up walking about 4 miles; again with a broken pedal - rode 8 miles on just the spindle to the bike shop. Done countless spokes that haven't stopped me getting myself home.


----------



## MartinQ (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Never. I did ride +/-5 miles to a railway station following a heart attack. Caught the train home. I reckon that's a self-supported rescue. Only time I've had to abandon a ride in my life.
> 
> I simply don't understand all this rescue stuff.



In a similar vein, I cycled to the hospital to find out I had massive PEs. Never owned up to the nurses and the bike was locked up outside for 10 days.

But to keep on track, never really had to be rescued.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Jan 2021)

Never had to be rescued - so far

have had a few punctures I couldn't fix - due to accidental lack of spares mostly - longest walk was probably about 6 miles but then I seldom ride more than 20 in one go
Nowadays I always have 'puncture resistant' tyres - and fill them with goo as well - and carry a spare tube and a repair kit

worst experience was when the saddle fell off when I was 8-9 miles from home
turns out cycling on the level while standing on pedals is harder than I thought!!!

actually - dunno who could rescue me - most people are working when I go out!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jan 2021)

Once, when my rear derailleur snapped off and jammed into my back wheel shearing two spokes. 
The rest of the time I've repaired things, bodging or otherwise. Always carry tools and on long trips an extra tyre.


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Jan 2021)

My rear rim disintegrated (check for rim wear now & again; lesson learned) half way round the IoW randonnee, a very nice man from the Wayfarers club (who organise it) gave me a lift back to the ferry. That's the only time I've not been able to affect a get home bodge, oh apart from when I got hit by a car at the notorious Ipley cross roads in the New Forest, which resulted in a totalled bike and a lift home from the police.


----------



## figbat (12 Jan 2021)

Twice. First time was because I was on my fourth puncture and had used all my spare tubes and those of the people I was riding with.

The last was a failure of a seat post clamp. I could possibly have kept riding with the seat fully down but I was within easy-ish rescue distance plus the whole ride had been a nightmare and I’d just had enough.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2021)

Touching wood, never been rescued in over 11,000 miles of cycling. Nearest I got was when a gear cable snapped, but I managed to limp home in one gear, for the 3 miles I had left.

More recently, broke a chain link, but didn’t realise that’s what it was at the time, when chain kept dropping off, changing into bottom gear. Put it back on 6 times in the 7 miles I had left on the ride.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> I have excluded two ambulance collections though !



I have ridden home with a bike bent on the top tube, severed brake cable, and a broken wrist. Then went to A&E once changed. (Hit by van).

Also got home with broken ribs and mashed brake levers (hit by car), rode about 7 miles home but had to call out the Team car as couldn't ride the bike the last mile up a long hill. Said team car just took me straight to A&E with the bike on the roof.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jan 2021)

The clamp on my seatpost once snapped and I decided I'd nip to a bike shop only five or six miles away to try and get a new one, no problem I thought I can stand all the way. However I was on my fixie and going downhill was especially hard. My thighs were on fire when I arrived at the shop, I had to sit down for fifteen minutes! They had a replacement post though, so all was good.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2021)

Nope, never been rescued, always made my own way home somehow.


----------



## andrew_s (12 Jan 2021)

Once, sort of (I put 100,000).
I might have made it all the way back, but having had a ride, I'll count it.

A worn out wheel rim starting to split, discovered in Llandrindod Wells on the Brevet Cymru 400k.

I spotted it when the split was maybe an inch long, and bulging enough to give pulsing braking, but not enough for the tube to have got through the split and burst. I let half the air out, and set off to ride back to Chepstow without using the brake on the affected wheel.
I got as far as the control at Erwood (ex) Station, half way between Builth Wells and Glasbury. The controllers were clubmates, and had just packed up, so I got a lift back to the car at Chepstow (bike locked to a bridge and retrieved later).

The others that I would have needed rescuing from were on the commute, and hence walkable (pulled half the handlebar off, bent forks after being car doored).


----------



## Saluki (12 Jan 2021)

Never been rescued but have rescued the ex 4 times as he refuses to carry a repair kit.
I have rescue insurance for peace of mind as I think that it’s sensible.


----------



## Aravis (12 Jan 2021)

I voted for 10,000 miles*, by the way. I seem to remember a discussion a while back about how far we reckoned we'd cycled in our lifetimes. I concluded that I probably haven't reached 100,000 yet, and I've been going a while. I'll stick my neck out and suggest that the true average is less than might appear from the poll.

One of my instances involved being taken away by ambulance, something I generally manage to airbrush from my memory. Given the same incident in the situation we're now in a rescue by car would be quite sufficient, though I guess the broken scaphoid might not receive such prompt attention.

* I hope those who only use kms have been able to cope with the unfamiliar units.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'll stick my neck out and suggest that the true average is less than might appear from the poll



Never! Say it ain't so!!


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2021)

Twice

One time I punctured about 20 miles from home and found my spare tube's valve was faulty. Rang international rescue and repaired to the nearby bub where I had burger and chips and a pint while I waited for Mrs N

Other was recent. Broken spoke on my hopelessly underspoked fancy wheels a couple of miles from home. Could easily have walked it but that's why you get married for these sort of problems. International rescue again


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jan 2021)

Once by a friend who promptly took me to A&E because I could not walk due to torn knee ligaments.

Once by an ambulance who took me to hospital (with my bike) because I had been found unconscious by passers-by. 5 years later still no idea how it happened.

Never for a mechanical problem.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jan 2021)

I've called for rescue twice and been forced to return by train once.:

I had a cheap wheel start to unzip itself and after the third spoke went it was binding on the frame. No mobile signal - fortunately it was only about a mile back to the phone box (which has been decommissioned since).
A century ride had to be abandoned due to a pulled muscle. Again no phone signal so I made my way to Craven Arms where there _was _a signal and the cafe at the Discovery Centre to wait in.
On another century ride a rim started to split. I thought it had enough life left in it - apparently not. Very luckily I was only a mile from the railway station in Ludlow.


----------



## Moodyman (12 Jan 2021)

Never needed rescuing due to the bike.

But, once aborted 80 miles into @nickyboy 's 100 mile ride to Llandudno due to a festering cold. That windy stretch through the golf course just broke me so bailed out at Prestatyn.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

Saluki said:


> Never been rescued but have rescued the ex 4 times as he refuses to carry a repair kit


You've got more tolerance and understanding than me...



ColinJ said:


> Some people _do_ take the piss though! One colleague out on a summer evening ride with me punctured and stood at the side of the road looking embarrassed until I finally asked him why he wasn't fixing it. Turned out that he no tools or spares with him! So, I fixed it ...
> 
> When I was done, I asked him why he had not been prepared and he cheerfully told me that _"I don't need to carry all that crap - I never get punctures!"_ I politely informed him that I didn't see it as my place in life to be 'a carrier of the crap that my colleague doesn't want to carry' and that I would never repair a puncture for him again. If he wasn't prepared to repair his own bike, then he must be prepared to do his own walk! (Or phone his girlfriend and explain to her why she should have to rush out of her yoga class, jump in the car and drive 20 miles to get him just because he was too lazy to carry a couple of tyre levers, a pump and a spare tube and/or a puncture kit!)






nickyboy said:


> Twice
> 
> One time I punctured about 20 miles from home and found my spare tube's valve was faulty. Rang international rescue and repaired to the nearby bub where I had burger and chips and a pint while I waited for Mrs N
> 
> *Other was recent. Broken spoke on my hopelessly underspoked fancy wheels a couple of miles from home. Could easily have walked it but that's why you get married for these sort of problems. International rescue again*


_Thrice?_ 



nickyboy said:


> What can I say? I've done about 12,000km on those Maviks and they chose a group ride to twang a spoke. Only managed 50km but at least (a) we were about 5km from the café and (b) the café was about 5km from a train station to get me back to Leeds.
> 
> What bit I did of the ride was really nice. Good company as always and I managed to get a bit of the really nice section after we got out of Leeds (thanks to @colly for managing that quicker than the official route). Great to see old friends and make some new ones. Sorry if I didn't get chance to chat with everyone, I was planning on riding a bit further than I managed!
> 
> ...


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> dropped the rear mech into the spokes,


ooh you reminded me that I did once have a hire bike swapped mid-ride by the support van after poorly-adjusted limits let me shift the chain into the spokes. I would have fixed it if I'd had my toolkit but it wouldn't have happened to one of my bikes in the first place because I've never yet set a low limit as badly as that!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> ooh you reminded me that I did once have a hire bike swapped mid-ride by the support van after poorly-adjusted limits let me shift the chain into the spokes. I would have fixed it if I'd had my toolkit but it wouldn't have happened to one of my bikes in the first place because I've never yet set a low limit as badly as that!


'The bunch' rescued a fellow rider who had a similar thing happen on a cycling holiday...



ColinJ said:


> I was in a group of about 30 riders on the Costa Blanca. We had just hit a small hill and were starting to power our way up it when we heard a loud noise and a stream of expletives coming from the back of the group. A rider had just tried to change gear and his gear hanger had broken, sending his rear mech into the wheel. Several spokes were broken, his mech was hanging down into the wheel and the chain was mangled. We were about 30 miles from our hotel, in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Between us, we managed to take off his rear mech, shorten the damaged section of chain and turn his bike into a singlespeed for the ride back, and straighten his rear wheel enough to make it rideable with the back brake slackened off.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jan 2021)

From a mechanical once. QR lever snapped when trying to remove the wheel to fix a puncture. 
Picked up after crashing, didn't fancy fixing a snapped chain with a smashed up face leg and shoulder. Although my worst crash on a MTB with a broken sternum I cycled back from.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You've got more tolerance and understanding than me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, train home so doesn't count

But somehow I'd forgotten coming off at 25mph in Marple a couple of months ago. I may have been able to ride home but it's a bloody big hill and I was hurting a lot so I chickened out and phoned international rescue...again


----------



## GoldenLamprey (13 Jan 2021)

The train does count in these COVID times.

Never needed rescuing. Catastrophic wheel or tyre problems are the only things I would anticipate ending a ride. I carry a tyre boot and various tools in a pencil case in a pocket. It doesn't matter which bike I am on, I cannot leave them on another bike, which is the issue with saddle bags.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The most impressive bit of that story is, finding a parking place in York



Parked in an old engine shed, so as close as it was possible to get to the end of the ride.

The shed was also parking for the nearby hotel, which made me more confident about leaving the car overnight.

When I returned, I told the attendant what I'd been up to, partly because he might wonder why some bloke on a bike was riding into the shed.

"Ah," he said. "Since your car has been here overnight you must have stayed in the hotel."

The 'hotel tariff' was a nice few quid cheaper then the usual 24 hour price.


----------



## matticus (13 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Other was recent. Broken spoke on my hopelessly underspoked fancy wheels a couple of miles from home. Could easily have walked it but that's why you get married for these sort of problems


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2021)

Can’t believe you called your wife instead of walking the two miles home.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Can’t believe you called your wife instead of walking the two miles home.


She was cool about it. Saved me walking half an hour in my cleats. What's the problem?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> She was cool about it. Saved me walking half an hour in my cleats. What's the problem?


I was just thinking about that the other day and even wondered about reverting to flat pedals and trainers for a while in case I have to walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Recessed 2 bolt SPDs. Best of both worlds.


That’s what I’ve got but still wouldn’t fancy walking more than a mile in them.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> 2 bolt SPDs. Best of both worlds.


Yep not too terrible at all to walk in them, even in quite racy looking shoes. I do wear flats loaded touring these days though - less chance of shoe leaks from the bottom and pushing a bike uphill on certain surfaces, particularly cobbles, can be a drag with clips.


----------



## Lee_M (13 Jan 2021)

Twice in 10k miles, once because a tubeless tyre wouldn't reseal and I couldnt get the valve off to stick a tube in, and once following a major club ride collision where I fractured my leg and tore all my knee and ankle ligaments.


----------



## byegad (13 Jan 2021)

Twice for me.
First time in 'The Great Profanity Incident' on a wet night in Darlington, when I broke two tyre levers, skinned all my knuckles and taught several onlooking urchins some new and 'interesting' words!
The cause? A Marathon+ punctured on a broken bottle that eventually came off the rim at home with the aid of a very large metal motorcycle tyre lever and wire cutters, with, sadly, even more profanity.
The second was caused by a broken seat frame on my Kettwiesel trike, rendering it unrideable.
This persuaded me to join the ETA who recover cycles, and recumbent trikes.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (13 Jan 2021)

It's exceedingly rare that I need rescuing; maybe 3 times in the 11 years I've been cycling.

The most recent incident was on my way to work about a month ago. I got a puncture & discovered my pump was knackered to the point of not working so I called my wife & git a lift into work rather than walk the remaining 3 miles & be late.

If the puncture had happened on the commute home I would have walked home.


----------



## Flavio (13 Jan 2021)

fortunately ... never


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Jan 2021)

Only once, I take great pride in that, after all, these legs were made for walking (and cycling).


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Jan 2021)

Thankfully I've never been stuck in which a lift home was needed. I've had the odd roadside puncture to condend with, and went through a spell of spokes snapping mid ride which involved a gentle ride back home. Touch wood this year will be the same with no major mishaps. I also take my phone though when out cycling (just in case)


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jan 2021)

If you'd have met my wife then you'll know that walking home, thumbing a lift or becoming a "good enough to get me home bodger" are easier options, it's all about motivation


----------



## tallliman (16 Jan 2021)

Over the years, I've called for help for a few truly busted wheels and following a couple of crashes/incidents. The latter mainly because I didnt want to be alone feeling crap more than anything.

The most memorable one was shifting the chain into the spokes, properly totalled the wheel. Chap drove past into the next village and then 5 mins later came back saying he'd mentioned seeing me to his wife and saying he had to come back and offer some help.

Note all were pre-covid!


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jan 2021)

I didn't really need rescued but after the football , I came out to find a flat tyre and a pump that wouldn't work.
Decided to walk to the train station but after a mile I just stopped a black taxi and got in the back with my bike. 
Home in 15 minutes for less than £15.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2021)

I just remembered. I also bottled out of a FNRttC to Brighton at the halfway stop. I was beamed up by a very expensive taxi ride to Gatwick Airport followed by the first morning train to London. Oh, the shame.


----------



## freiston (18 Jan 2021)

The closest I've got to it was a couple of years ago when I had planned a trip of about 130 miles to my parents, camping overnight about half way . I knew I wasn't fit enough and so my plan was on spending two nights camping, either breaking the second leg into two days or sticking to two days cycling with a "rest day" in-between. My father had a medical emergency and was taken to hospital and my mother wanted me to get to her place on the second day. At an extreme push, I could have made it but really didn't want to so I detoured to a relative's place and got a lift for the remaining 20 miles.
I've never needed a rescue. I've had a few catastrophic incidents (the worst being the bike totally mangled after being hit by a car) but close enough to home (all of them on utility rides) and otherwise, any mechanical issue has been minor and sorted out on the spot. Saying that, they are few and far between and I can't remember the last time I ever needed to do a roadside repair - can't even remember my last puncture.


----------



## TimWinters (31 Jan 2021)

Once, I fell off for no apparent reason and felt very unwell. I hit my head that hard the side of my helmet was crushed. I phoned for a taxi cab.

However, I have had some lucky escapes. I have dealt with most of the problems listed above. 3 things come to mind. I got a hole in my tyre sidewall and the only thing I could do is wrap one of my socks around the replacement tube, inflate to a low pressure and ride home carefully. Another time the right crank snapped, it was loads of fun cycling 30 miles on one leg. My freewheel broke on one ride. That time I was around 45 miles from home. I used zip ties and tied the sprockets and spokes of my back wheel together making an improvised fixed gear.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2021)

TimWinters said:


> Once, I fell off for no apparent reason and felt very unwell. I hit my head that hard the side of my helmet was crushed. I phoned for a taxi cab.
> 
> However, I have had some lucky escapes. I have dealt with most of the problems listed above. 3 things come to mind. I got a hole in my tyre sidewall and the only thing I could do is wrap one of my socks around the replacement tube, inflate to a low pressure and ride home carefully. Another time the right crank snapped, it was loads of fun cycling 30 miles on one leg. My freewheel broke on one ride. That time I was around 45 miles from home. I used zip ties and tied the sprockets and spokes of my back wheel together making an improvised fixed gear.


*makes note not to ride with Tim*


----------



## freiston (1 Feb 2021)

TimWinters said:


> ...I got a hole in my tyre sidewall and the only thing I could do is wrap one of my socks around the replacement tube, inflate to a low pressure and ride home carefully....


I keep a piece of plastic cut from a milk carton with my spare tube as an emergency tyre boot in case of tyre failures


----------



## TimWinters (1 Feb 2021)

freiston said:


> I keep a piece of plastic cut from a milk carton with my spare tube as an emergency tyre boot in case of tyre failures


Yes that was a learning curve. I keep a piece of toothpaste tube.


----------



## TimWinters (1 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> *makes note not to ride with Tim*


Wise man!

In my defence, I am thinking all the way back to the 80s. Just had a disturbing thought, yes I am that old.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2021)

TimWinters said:


> Wise man!
> 
> In my defence, I am thinking all the way back to the 80s. Just had a disturbing thought, yes I am that old.




Fair play to you chap.
Putting all the incidents together in one paragraph makes it look like one is accident prone. It would look the same for me if I listed my incidents from over the years .


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2021)

Friend had to call for rescue on Sunday. Came off on ice which hurt in itself. Remounted and, at first serious hill, rear derailleur snapped so must have been damaged in the fall

I presume you could shorten the chain and run it as single speed if absolutely necessary? They were only about 5 miles from home, it was freezing so got picked up. I would have done the same


----------



## mjr (1 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I presume you could shorten the chain and run it as single speed if absolutely necessary?


Yep. Carrying sufficient clothes or heaters to keep warm while making the fix is a very good idea at this time of year.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (1 Feb 2021)

Never, I've had some long walks though once with a snapped chain.
Unless it was a matter of life and death or a serious medical emergency I wouldn't be phoning anyone for help.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> You'd think you'd need a 1 in 10 miles from some of the hysteria on he other thread.
> I'm a never.....
> 
> I once snapped a chain on a MTB without having my chain tool with me, short scoot / freewheel and 1/4 mile push up the hill home.
> ...


Update, I chose to get rescued yesterday, I was 2 miles from home and got a flint puncture, so lazily phoned the other half, and then sorted it in the warmth of the kitchen, rather than in the cold. I did have everything with me to sort at the roadside should I have needed to though.


----------



## icowden (1 Feb 2021)

I misvoted. I realised I have been rescured once. Evans replaced by tern frame with a Dahon and the saddle mount cracked from the frame causing me to fall onto the rear wheel / derailleur and have an extremely sore posterior. I called for rescue on that occasion!


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2021)

icowden said:


> I misvoted. I realised I have been rescured once. Evans replaced by tern frame with a Dahon and the saddle mount cracked from the frame causing me to fall onto the rear wheel / derailleur and have an extremely sore posterior. I called for rescue on that occasion!


I plead guilty to being rescued once.
Also on a dahon 
I'm pretty confident i won't have to be again.


----------



## freiston (1 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Yep. Carrying sufficient clothes or heaters to keep warm while making the fix is a very good idea at this time of year.


This goes for waiting for a pick-up too. I don't have a "phone home" option (there are people I could lean on if I really needed the support but I wouldn't want to do it) but I usually have extra clothing with me in case I find myself inactive and cooling down.


----------



## Big John (1 Feb 2021)

I needed rescuing yesterday but my missus was busy doing the Sunday dinner and told me to sort my own problems out, bless her. I was about 5 miles from home when the right foot clipless pedal came completely off the spindle. It was stuck to the cleat and I couldn't get it off. I tried to get the pedal back on the spindle when it came off again but thankfully this time came off the cleat (I say 'thankfully' because has anyone tried getting a clipless pedal off a cleat by hand? Not easy, I promise you). It bounced on the road and into the verge never to be seen again. I managed to pedal one legged (my left leg which by pure luck is my strongest leg) back home. On the flat it was fine but on the inclines not the easiest thing to do. As you can imagine there was loads of sympathy when I got back 😂


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I presume you could shorten the chain and run it as single speed if absolutely necessary?


As in this example (which I linked to a few pages back)...



ColinJ said:


> I was in a group of about 30 riders on the Costa Blanca. We had just hit a small hill and were starting to power our way up it when we heard a loud noise and a stream of expletives coming from the back of the group. A rider had just tried to change gear and his gear hanger had broken, sending his rear mech into the wheel. Several spokes were broken, his mech was hanging down into the wheel and the chain was mangled. We were about 30 miles from our hotel, in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Between us, we managed to take off his rear mech, shorten the damaged section of chain and turn his bike into a singlespeed for the ride back, and straighten his rear wheel enough to make it rideable with the back brake slackened off.


----------



## Will Spin (2 Feb 2021)

Twice in The last 10 years. Once when the rider was incapacitated in a crash- ambulance ride and once when a stick flicked up into the front wheel, resulting in a spectacular crash and wrecked bike, rider luckily not quite so wrecked.





In the latter case I could have phoned a taxi and left the bike to be collected later but I decided to call my wife (probably in the long run more expensive than the taxi).


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2021)

freiston said:


> This goes for waiting for a pick-up too. I don't have a "phone home" option (there are people I could lean on if I really needed the support but I wouldn't want to do it) but I usually have extra clothing with me in case I find myself inactive and cooling down.


To a degree, but it's easier to run laps of the bike when not trying to fix it!


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (17 Feb 2021)

I have never needed rescuing.

Even that time I was bloody and muddy. Peddled my way home.


----------

